
Study: Baby talk doubles infant vocabulary by age 2 - sharp11
http://www.seattletimes.com/education-lab/between-the-ears-study-tests-the-value-of-baby-talk/
======
cjbprime
> Babies whose parents often use “parentese” knew more than double the number
> of words by their second birthdays than babies whose parents did not.

Causality confirmed! _rolls eyes_

